# Hutchinson Fusion 5 tubeless tires



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

I ran a set of Hutchinson Fusion 5 Galactic 700 x 25 tires recently:

Claimed weight: 260g. Actual weight 290g a peice

Claimed size 25mm. They measure 25.5 to 26mm wide

Claimed tread depth: .8mm

The tires mounted easily on Reynolds Carbon Tubeless Assault rim.

The tread felt very soft from the beginning and riding proved this to be accurate. The tires have incredible grip in all conditions, including rain, BUT, both tires made it 1000 miles before the threads showed through and that's with switching the front to back. One rear tire will probably last about 500 miles before it should be retired. Not a good value. 

I then purchased a Hutchinson Fusion 5 All Season. The Hutchinson literature does not distinguish the tread material of these two versions of the the Fusion 5. Both are claimed to have excellent grip. According to Bike radar the All season has twice the depth of rubber so I figured at worst it will last twice as long.

Hutchinson Fusion 5 tyres: prices, weight, versions - BikeRadar USA

The All season:
Claimed weight: 315g. Actual weight: 330g
claimed size: 25mm
Actual size: Measures 23.5mm wide on Reynolds Assault tubeless rim.
Tread depth: 1.6mm

First impression of the the Fusion 5 All season 700 x 25: It measures smaller than the Galactic and smaller than it's claimed size - disappointing that two tires from the same brand and same size and similar model do not measure the same.

The tread is a slightly different pattern than the Galactic. The rubber does not feel as soft. After 200 miles it's not showing much wear. The Galactic had significant wear after 200 miles.

The tire mounted and inflated fairly easily with a compressor. The narrowness of the tire is disappointing. The ride is decent and grip is great. Hopefully the All season Fusion 5 will last much longer than the Galactic version of the Fusion 5.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Sounds like Galactic 23mm front and 25mm Fusion rear could be a good combo. 

I bet the Fusion measures smaller to keep the weight down compared to the Galactic. It's a cheap trick. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

Making the tires smaller than listed size does seem like a common cheap trick to keep the weight closer to claimed weight. Though in this case neither was accurate. The All Season Fusion 5 seams to be holding up well so far so it's a good choice if one is aware of it's actual specs.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

changingleaf said:


> I ran a set of Hutchinson Fusion 5 Galactic 700 x 25 tires recently:
> 
> Claimed weight: 260g. Actual weight 290g a peice
> 
> ...


No kidding! I just moved a Conti GP 4000s II to my roller bike after 5100 miles on the rear (and 1400 on the front before that. A tire that (for me) wears out in less than two weeks on the rear is so far from "value" I cannot express it.


----------



## Biffmofo (Aug 28, 2016)

I just ordered a set of the Fusion 5 All season tubeless. I have been riding a set of the Schwalbe Pro One tubeless 25's on a 21mm internal width rim and they are an outstanding ride.

However, they are very very puncture prone. 5 punctures in about 800 miles. Stans seals them up but I'm not confident in their durability at all.

I LOVED the original Schwalbe One tubeless. I rode them to the cords at about 3000 miles and never had a puncture. They rode nice but def were a bit weighty.

I will deal with some extra weight and a bit harsher or a ride for some piece of mind and a reliable tire. Hopefully the Fusion 5 all season is the answer. Maybe even the Performance version would be ok?


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

I haven't tried the Performance version yet. The All Seasons are still holding up well after about 400 miles. No flats, and not much wear.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

changingleaf said:


> I haven't tried the Performance version yet. The All Seasons are still holding up well after about 400 miles. No flats, and not much wear.


what pressures are you running them at?


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

I weight 165 and run the rear at 80 to 85 psi. Front at 70 to 75psi.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## cooskull (Nov 30, 2013)

Kerry Irons said:


> No kidding! I just moved a Conti GP 4000s II to my roller bike after 5100 miles on the rear (and 1400 on the front before that. A tire that (for me) wears out in less than two weeks on the rear is so far from "value" I cannot express it.


To be fair to the manufacturers, these sorts of tires are considered to be "race day" tires. That they last less than 1K miles shouldn't be very surprising and anyone using them for training purposes will undoubtedly be very disappointed in terms of their durability.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

I weight 185, 180 in good days. Tire pressure is 100 in tubeless. I went through a pair of Galactik and although I got them cheap and it helped getting me into tubeless, I will never buy lightweight tubeless tires again. They just wore out too quickly and I suffered a disastrous tear at the sidewall that left my friends laughing at my "flatless setup"... (FYI, any tire would have been detroyed, it was a case of getting a fruit bar wrapper in there with a tube to humble home.)

I now use the Fusion, probably in 23 (not sure but they look and feel like 25!!) and absolutely love them. No puncture so far (5000km spread over two season and alternating with other wheelsets). I use them especially in the spring when the roads are not cleaned yet from the winter road work. Once or twice a year, I get them off the rim, clean everything and put fresh latex sealant in. Make sure you wash and remove the coagulated rubber.

By the way, I mount the tires on Ultegra tubeless rims as easy as any tire and I pump them up (without sealant even!) using an old recinstructed floor pump. Nothing fancy, no compressor... I love the Fusions. I got a brand new pair folded in a drawer at hand.


----------



## dndrich (Feb 21, 2012)

*Just mounted mine today*

Should be interesting. I just replaced a pair of Conti GatorSkin clinchers with probably 4000 miles on them. Good tires. Decided to go tubeless for fun, flat resistance, and lower PSI. I converted my Rol RaceSL wheels using Stan's tape, valve stems, and sealant. Took them out today for a 40 mile bumpy and hilly ride. I was quite impressed. So, time will tell. So far so good.


----------



## Biffmofo (Aug 28, 2016)

I also just took mine out on their maiden voyage. Mounting was easy by hand and they went up tubeless without a hassle on my 21mm (internal) Rovals. The very first thing I noticed upon mounting was even though they are labeled 25, their actual size is barely larger than 23. The Schwalbe Pro One 25s I was running were much larger. It was a serious mental hurdle for me during the ride to be looking down and seeing a super skinny tire. 

The ride quality was decent. Not up to the level of the Schwalbes but it was good. I would put it closer to the older Schwalbe One. I pumped them up to the 70psi I ran on the Pro Ones and it did feel squishy at times so I will try 80 next time. 

I do think these will wear fantasticly and have great puncture resistance as they claim but time will tell.


----------

